# Woodhall Spa - April 2014



## Region3 (May 30, 2013)

I've made enquiries at Woodhall Spa for April next year.

Not necessarily for the GM v HDID match (although it can be if the organisers want it to be), but I for one would like to go there again, and weekends suit me best, so will do all the booking and arranging if enough people are interested. I'm sure we can sort out some rivalry to make it interesting like the farts/snappers we had last (?) year.

Prices for next Winter aren't set in stone yet, but they estimate that it won't be any more than Â£145 for a round on each course, dinner, bed and breakfast.

The best date looks to be 26/27 April. They alternate members days on the courses and this date allows us to leave the best (Hotchkin) until last (Sunday). The 12th - the other date in April that allows us to do this is only a few days after treatment on the Hotchkin's greens.
Leaving it later also gives us a better chance of decent weather (famous last words!)

It needs to be booked up fairly soon to get reasonable tee times, especially if there's more than a couple of fourballs interested, so I'll leave it here for a week and then decide if it's a go-er or not.

I'll need a Â£20 non-refundable deposit straight away, then the rest a month or so before we go.

Please express your interest below


----------



## 2blue (May 30, 2013)

Yes, I'd be up for this on 26/27 April 2014 :thup:


----------



## the hammer (May 30, 2013)

yep, i'd be interested.


----------



## Val (May 30, 2013)

Interested for sure


----------



## NWJocko (May 30, 2013)

If it's GM v HDID then count me out.

If not I would definitely be interested.

Edit: I go away on holiday for 10 days on Saturday and not sure if I'll get on here........  If I miss the boat through that so be it if not can pay deposit when I get back.


----------



## richart (May 30, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			If it's GM v HDID then count me out.

If not I would defintiely be interested.
		
Click to expand...

 Same here. 

Due to play the Hotchkin this summer, but it is a course I wouldn't tire of playing.


----------



## philly169 (May 30, 2013)

I think I'd be up for this, not really for GM v HDID but as a singles meet would be great.


----------



## gjbike (May 30, 2013)

Went last year had a great time apart from the rain on Sunday so count me in. No HDID match


----------



## Crow (May 30, 2013)

I'd be interested, the Oldfarts vs Whippersnappers worked well and I'd be up for doing that again.


----------



## Val (May 30, 2013)

Depending on numbers then maybe 2 teams would be ideal, pairs then singles


----------



## Slicer30 (May 30, 2013)

Good Man Region3 - Count me in.


----------



## 2blue (May 30, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Depending on numbers then maybe 2 teams would be ideal, pairs then singles
		
Click to expand...

Good try Martin.......  seems patch is really soured somehow:rofl:


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 31, 2013)

My birthday weekend again, might well be interested.

Which hotel are they sticking you in at that rate Gaz?


----------



## wookie (May 31, 2013)

Put me on the list please Region3


----------



## Fish (May 31, 2013)

Aztecs27 said:



			Which hotel are they sticking you in at that rate Gaz?
		
Click to expand...

I'm in Gary, also like to know which hotel?


----------



## Marshy77 (May 31, 2013)

I wouldn't want to commit to staying over as I may have my AAT exams around this time but would be interested in coming over and playing one of the days, if you could keep me in mine that would be good.


----------



## Region3 (May 31, 2013)

It looks like we have enough interest to go ahead, but it won't be vs HDID.

I'll make a note of the order people piped up just in case I can only get so many tee times, and start a reserve list if necessary. With previous experiences of past meets I'd say don't worry if you end up on the reserve list - you will more than likely get in.

A specific hotel wasn't quoted. I got the impression that the price would be the same no matter which one we ended up in, although he did quote different rates for the Summer period depending on the hotel.
I guess it will depend on availability at the time of booking. I've been twice now and in a different hotel each time, and both were fine.

We could have either a singles comp with a pot, or a team event either split by age/location/clubs or just 2 capitano's picking sides.
Personally I'd rather have a team comp, but will go with the majority. 
Plenty of time to sort that out later, when the list of peeps attending has settled down a bit.


----------



## patricks148 (May 31, 2013)

I'd be interested looks a top track and thats all i need

Put me down old boy


----------



## MadAdey (May 31, 2013)

Region3 said:



			A specific hotel wasn't quoted. I got the impression that the price would be the same no matter which one we ended up in, although he did quote different rates for the Summer period depending on the hotel.I guess it will depend on availability at the time of booking. I've been twice now and in a different hotel each time, and both were fine.We could have either a singles comp with a pot, or a team event either split by age/location/clubs or just 2 capitano's picking sides.Personally I'd rather have a team comp, but will go with the majority. Plenty of time to sort that out later, when the list of peeps attending has settled down a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Getting in the Petwood would be good like last time as the food and breakfast was top notch. We had a good laugh in the snooker room after dinner also. Format wise a pairs better-ball might be a good laugh.


----------



## philly169 (May 31, 2013)

either way as long as everyone gets to hole out and take home a full score


----------



## Region3 (May 31, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Getting in the Petwood would be good like last time as the food and breakfast was top notch. We had a good laugh in the snooker room after dinner also. Format wise a pairs better-ball might be a good laugh.
		
Click to expand...

Does this mean you're in?


----------



## USER1999 (May 31, 2013)

Remember that woman adey pulled?


----------



## MadAdey (May 31, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			Remember that woman adey pulled?
		
Click to expand...

You mean the old Doris that was at the 1920's night next door? I felt guilty cause Rick was trying to get in there and she was not interested......


----------



## MadAdey (May 31, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Does this mean you're in?
		
Click to expand...

Really difficult for me to commit to anything like this a year in advance due to work. But if it is going ahead and there is spare spots available at a later date then I would love to play in it. I said about better-ball pairs, I have played before where we did it with better-ball pairs with individual scores so everyone gets hole out. Just a couple of ideas to throw into the hat. Or i suppose we could just give the old farts a wooping again......


----------



## Junior (May 31, 2013)

Hi Gary

I'm in for this.  I'm on holiday from next Wednesday so if you need the Â£20 deposite before then PM me your bank details. 

cheers


----------



## cookelad (May 31, 2013)

Could very easily have my arm twisted on this one! Just got to find Â£145 in the next 12 months!

Ok put me on the list!


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 31, 2013)

Region3 said:



			A specific hotel wasn't quoted. I got the impression that the price would be the same no matter which one we ended up in, although he did quote different rates for the Summer period depending on the hotel.
I guess it will depend on availability at the time of booking. I've been twice now and in a different hotel each time, and both were fine.
		
Click to expand...

Just as long as they don't try and put you in the Golf Hotel, you'll be fine (unless you want to sleep in rooms with the ceiling caving in!).

The Inn at Woodhall Spa (opens next week)
Dower House
and Petwood are all fine.


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			You mean the old Doris that was at the 1920's night next door? I felt guilty cause Rick was trying to get in there and she was not interested......
		
Click to expand...

The only reason she wasn't interested and didn't hang around was because of the poisonous cloud PieMan was creating!! 

Count me in Gary!.....where's James.....can't have this without him!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 31, 2013)

Aztecs27 said:



			Just as long as they don't try and put you in the Golf Hotel, you'll be fine (unless you want to sleep in rooms with the ceiling caving in!).

The Inn at Woodhall Spa (opens next week)
Dower House
and Petwood are all fine.
		
Click to expand...

Woodhall don't use the Golf hotel unless you book it directly with the golf hotel. The Inn opens next week and that's going to be decent as it will have a bar open to the public.


----------



## philly169 (May 31, 2013)

What kind of group size are we going to be able to get? could be a big meet...


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 31, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Woodhall don't use the Golf hotel unless you book it directly with the golf hotel. The Inn opens next week and that's going to be decent as it will have a bar open to the public.
		
Click to expand...

Ah ok. 

The Inn officially opens a week on Monday, but it's open the Friday before for guests attending my wedding in the village - Well, hopefully. My mum is project managing the refurb and she's panicking it won't be ready!  

The pub attached to the hotel should be awesome though.


----------



## Region3 (May 31, 2013)

philly169 said:



			What kind of group size are we going to be able to get? could be a big meet...
		
Click to expand...

We're sort of limited on the tee times as there's already a fair few booked in from what I could gather.

At the moment I'm thinking 16/20/24, depending on how much interest there's been by around the middle of next week.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 31, 2013)

Gary.
Im in.
Hopefully weather better than last time.


----------



## LIG (May 31, 2013)

Put me down for this please.:thup:


----------



## the hammer (May 31, 2013)

Region3 said:



			We're sort of limited on the tee times as there's already a fair few booked in from what I could gather.

At the moment I'm thinking 16/20/24, depending on how much interest there's been by around the middle of next week.
		
Click to expand...

put me down as deffo, thanks , ive had the nod.


----------



## Hobbit (May 31, 2013)

That's 4 big yes's from me!!

Did that sound too Simon Cowell-esque.

Anyway, yes please.


----------



## Region3 (May 31, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			Gary.
Im in.
Hopefully weather better than last time.
		
Click to expand...

Amen to that!


----------



## gjbike (May 31, 2013)

Just transferred Â£20 into your account Gary


----------



## NWJocko (May 31, 2013)

Gary, your pms need to be emptied.....

Junior is going to pay my deposit and I'll settle up with him if that's ok?

Cheers


----------



## Region3 (May 31, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Gary, your pms need to be emptied.....

Junior is going to pay my deposit and I'll settle up with him if that's ok?

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Sorry about that, I'm suddenly getting more than usual  
Sorted now.


----------



## 2blue (May 31, 2013)

Sorry...  must have missed you requesting deposits 
Can you PM me your details plz


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 31, 2013)

Meh yeah, why not.. pop me down for this, like whatever..


----------



## Region3 (May 31, 2013)

2blue said:



			Sorry...  must have missed you requesting deposits 
Can you PM me your details plz
		
Click to expand...

I didn't ask for deposits yet, it's just that a couple of people are going on their hols in the next few days and didn't want to miss out.

No panic yet


----------



## Slicer30 (Jun 1, 2013)

Region - as this is on a weekend perhaps the theme for team names can be "weekend Warriors v workdodgers ( not sure what they call the folks that play all week  )


----------



## 2blue (Jun 1, 2013)

Slicer30 said:



			Region - as this is on a weekend perhaps the theme for team names can be "weekend Warriors v workdodgers ( not sure what they call the folks that play all week  )
		
Click to expand...

OR.....  Weekend Warriors v Mid-week Martyrs (Have given there all for the nation) :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 1, 2013)

Count me in for this Gary, Thanks :thup:


----------



## Leftie (Jun 1, 2013)

It would be rude not to, I suppose. 

At least the weather can't be as bad as the last visit - can it?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jun 1, 2013)

As the HDID boys seem as welcome as a turd in a swimming pool,I think I'll give it a miss!!!!


----------



## Hooker (Jun 2, 2013)

Put me down for this please!


----------



## gjbike (Jun 2, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			As the HDID boys seem as welcome as a turd in a swimming pool,I think I'll give it a miss!!!!
		
Click to expand...

What ever gave you that Idea.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 2, 2013)

This sounds like a good event and I'll stay tuned in. Do you guys do a draw or is it the lowest out first?


----------



## MadAdey (Jun 2, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			This sounds like a good event and I'll stay tuned in. Do you guys do a draw or is it the lowest out first?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what sort of format Gary has in mind for this yet, but we normally draw it out so you get a mix of handicaps and people play with new people. But that is up to Gary, it is his train set.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 2, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Not sure what sort of format Gary has in mind for this yet, but we normally draw it out so you get a mix of handicaps and people play with new people. But that is up to Gary, it is his train set.
		
Click to expand...

Ok ... I don't mind playing with guys around 14 (I'd be biting my lip) but any higher than that and it's not worth it. Worse still would be sharing a tee time with 2 unofficial's and a golfshake!


----------



## quinn (Jun 2, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Ok ... I don't mind playing with guys around 14 (I'd be biting my lip) but any higher than that and it's not worth it. Worse still would be sharing a tee time with 2 unofficial's and a golfshake!
		
Click to expand...

I think somebody's fishing


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 2, 2013)

quinn said:



			I think somebody's fishing 

Click to expand...

I'm being serious ... Would you travel for 4 or 5 hours to play 2 rounds with guys playing off 18?

lol, your the one fishing :clap:


----------



## quinn (Jun 2, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			I'm being serious ... Would you travel for 4 or 5 hours to play 2 rounds with guys playing off 18?

lol, your the one fishing :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Apologies...honestly thought you were joking.
I thought it would be more about the company than
What you played off.ive played with some right miserable single figure players. ( probably because they're stuck with a 15 hcp)  see what you mean though it's a long way to come.im sure they could keep all the decent players together . nice courses well worth travelling that long for.


----------



## gjbike (Jun 2, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			I'm being serious ... Would you travel for 4 or 5 hours to play 2 rounds with guys playing off 18?

lol, your the one fishing :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Never a problem before with lower guys playing with higher H/C guys?


----------



## MadAdey (Jun 2, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			I'm being serious ... Would you travel for 4 or 5 hours to play 2 rounds with guys playing off 18?

lol, your the one fishing :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Are you for real? It is your choice if you travel or not, but we do not normally discriminate against handicaps, well not at any meets I have been to and that includes the huge meet at Blackmoor for Help 4 Heroes last year. 

Why should someone be made to sit at the back and watch all the low lads go off just because they play off 18. I take it you have not played it before, because if you had you would know that it does not matter what your handicap is everyone is capable of having a nightmare around it. LAst time I played with one of my RAF mates Deano (+1) he just got round in under 90 from the yellows. So trust me, it does not matter what you play off round the Hotchkin. 

So tell me something............ what was your first handicap?


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 2, 2013)

honestly, is it worth your time replying to post like that from H-H.

If there are spaces nearer the time I might be interested, have been for the last two years and both times have been very enjoyable, next April I'm organising a weekend away for the guys at my club, so the two fall quite close together


----------



## philly169 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			I'm being serious ... Would you travel for 4 or 5 hours to play 2 rounds with guys playing off 18?

lol, your the one fishing :clap:
		
Click to expand...

What's the issue playing with a player who has a handicap over 18? Doesn't mean they have an inability to be good company.. I've played with many scratch players and never had any complaints..

If your only looking to play with low figure players maybe a general meet isn't for you....


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 2, 2013)

quinn said:



			Apologies...honestly thought you were joking.
I thought it would be more about the company than
What you played off.ive played with some right miserable single figure players. ( probably because they're stuck with a 15 hcp)  see what you mean though it's a long way to come.im sure they could keep all the decent players together . nice courses well worth travelling that long for.
		
Click to expand...

No probs ... It would be a tad harsh if I came on here saying that I didn't want to play with an individual but I suppose there's nothing wrong with that. Why spoil a good day


----------



## fundy (Jun 2, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			As the HDID boys seem as welcome as a turd in a swimming pool,I think I'll give it a miss!!!!
		
Click to expand...

dont be daft Nick, you're as welcome as anyone, at least as far as Im concerned and Id be surprised if anyone else felt differently (and theyd be wrong if they did lol)

as for HH, ROFL, yet another one, if I didnt play with anyone off more than 14 then Id have missed out of on many very good games with some of the best guys on here, as long as they are regular golfers with a hcap then thats fine by me


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 2, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Are you for real? It is your choice if you travel or not, but we do not normally discriminate against handicaps, well not at any meets I have been to and that includes the huge meet at Blackmoor for Help 4 Heroes last year. 

Why should someone be made to sit at the back and watch all the low lads go off just because they play off 18. I take it you have not played it before, because if you had you would know that it does not matter what your handicap is everyone is capable of having a nightmare around it. LAst time I played with one of my RAF mates Deano (+1) he just got round in under 90 from the yellows. So trust me, it does not matter what you play off round the Hotchkin. 

So tell me something............ what was your first handicap?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm for real ... We're all brother's and I never discriminate. I only asked a simple/reasonable question and unless I'm missing something it's not a dating site for golfer's, or is it?

FYI - Like your mate, I can also shoot a 90 but the chances are that if I'm doing that with 2 unofficials and a golfshake I could be out there long enough to miss a meal!

Your final question - 16 but I improved. I don't wave a flag highlighting that for 20 odd years I'm lower than what you've ever been, it's nothing to brag about.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 2, 2013)

philly169 said:



			What's the issue playing with a player who has a handicap over 18? Doesn't mean they have an inability to be good company.. I've played with many scratch players and never had any complaints..

If your only looking to play with low figure players maybe a general meet isn't for you....
		
Click to expand...

Gee whiz there's some attitude on here ... I've been on 4 of your meet things but I have a preference, it doesn't mean to say that I don't muck in. The Novice handicap that you can buy for a fiver or get from the boozer means nothing in golf, their not for me.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 2, 2013)

rickg said:



			The only reason she wasn't interested and didn't hang around was because of the poisonous cloud PieMan was creating!! 

Click to expand...

Yes I was having a few issues that night!! 

Was that the woman who wanted to "take us all on"?!!!

Gary - please count myself and Blundell in.


----------



## Val (Jun 2, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Gee whiz there's some attitude on here ... I've been on 4 of your meet things but I have a preference, it doesn't mean to say that I don't muck in. The Novice handicap that you can buy for a fiver or get from the boozer means nothing in golf, their not for me.
		
Click to expand...

You are a roaster :rofl:

Showers are good


----------



## PieMan (Jun 2, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			FYI - Like your mate, I can also shoot a 90 but the chances are that if I'm doing that with 2 unofficials and a golfshake I could be out there long enough to miss a meal!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you need to be in my group - I never miss a meal at a forum meet!


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Gee whiz there's some attitude on here ... I've been on 4 of your meet things but I have a preference, it doesn't mean to say that I don't muck in. The Novice handicap that you can buy for a fiver or get from the boozer means nothing in golf, their not for me.
		
Click to expand...

I'm out. I might draw you in my group, and quite frankly, I don't want to run the risk.


----------



## fundy (Jun 2, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Sounds like you need to be in my group - I never miss a meal ! 

Click to expand...

Corrected that for you Paul


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 2, 2013)

Valentino said:



			You are a roaster :rofl:

Showers are good 

Click to expand...

lol ... Great apartments and fantastic showers. Have you used a sleeve of balls yet?


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 2, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Sounds like you need to be in my group - I never miss a meal at a forum meet! 

Click to expand...

hahaha ... Your the daddy!


----------



## philly169 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Gee whiz there's some attitude on here ... I've been on 4 of your meet things but I have a preference, it doesn't mean to say that I don't muck in. The Novice handicap that you can buy for a fiver or get from the boozer means nothing in golf, their not for me.
		
Click to expand...

So how about an official CONGU supplied handicap of above 18? Would that still be a "no your obviously not to my standard therefor I'm not interested in talking to you" attitude?

I'm sorry, I don't want to turn this thread into a spamming match, just a little taken back of a preference not to play with anyone who is not of your ability.. I understand the comment about buying a handicap from golf shake etc and can understand that, thus my question re CONGU official handicap.

That's my last post on the subject, like I said this is a thread for what will be a very fair and well organised meet, so either way I'm looking forward to it.

Edited to add a smiley face


----------



## louise_a (Jun 2, 2013)

I could fancy this but its  too far in the future to commit, might be a reserve if anyone drops out nearer the time.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 2, 2013)

philly169 said:



			So how about an official CONGU supplied handicap of above 18? Would that still be a "no your obviously not to my standard therefor I'm not interested in talking to you" attitude?

I'm sorry, I don't want to turn this thread into a spamming match, just a little taken back of a preference not to play with anyone who is not of your ability.. I understand the comment about buying a handicap from golf shake etc and can understand that, thus my question re CONGU official handicap.

That's my last post on the subject, like I said this is a thread for what will be a very fair and well organised meet, so either way I'm looking forward to it.

Edited to add a smiley face 

Click to expand...

Quite right ... You look young enough and if you've just started that handicap can only get better, good luck Geezer.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 2, 2013)

i fancy this just a bit soon to commit fully need to leave until least end of month so I'll have to take  my chances on availibility then.

Oh and I don't mind playing with any handicap.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 2, 2013)

I am in Gary - and please let the weather be nicer than last year and the air in the snooker room more fragrant!


----------



## PieMan (Jun 2, 2013)

fundy said:



			Corrected that for you Paul 

Click to expand...


----------



## MadAdey (Jun 2, 2013)

Really trying to think of a word to describe hickory_hacker..................... then again I had better not or I will be sat with GIBBO on the naughty step......


----------



## Leftie (Jun 2, 2013)

PieMan said:



			I never miss a meal at a forum meet! 

Click to expand...

But those getting to the dining room after you might be fighting for scraps :ears:


----------



## rickg (Jun 2, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			I am in Gary - and please let the weather be nicer than last year and the air in the snooker room more fragrant!
		
Click to expand...

Can I make an early request for no cabbage on the menu?


----------



## Region3 (Jun 3, 2013)

Well, this has filled up a bit quicker than I expected!

I am going to start another thread in a few minutes to start taking deposits and give the details of the weekend, but just to answer a couple of points that have been raised over the weekend...

Every forum member is welcome, regardless of whether or not they would have played for HDID in the match against GM. No one has said they don't want the HDID team to play, only that they didn't want this weekend to be a match against them.

The groups will be mostly randomly drawn. I say 'mostly' because it will be a team event of some sort, so each team's captain will decide on their own pairings and order of play.
Other than that, it's going to be pot luck who the other 2 in your group are.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 3, 2013)

Stick me down if theres still room please. Dont think i can let this pass by, great course on a weekend and chance to meet some more people off here :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 3, 2013)

Why not draw it like a Texas Scramble so there's handicaps from all divisions spread equally in each team?

I like playing with low handicappers, they have a good eye for your ball flight so always find my balls, can't beat having a Cat1 ball spotter in yer group :rofl:


----------



## PieMan (Jun 3, 2013)

Leftie said:



			But those getting to the dining room after you might be fighting for scraps :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Surely at your age everything is blended together for you into a shake so you don't need to worry about when or what you eat?!!!  :ears:


----------



## rickg (Jun 6, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Surely at your age everything is blended together for you into a shake so you don't need to worry about when or what you eat?!!!  :ears:
		
Click to expand...

You'll need to post it in bigger font Paul or Roger can't read it!! :rofl:


----------



## Leftie (Jun 7, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Surely at your age everything is blended together for you into a shake so you don't need to worry about when or what you eat?!!!  :ears:
		
Click to expand...

The food might have to go in blended Paul but I don't usually need one of these accessories on the course.

 :ears:

:rofl:






[/URL]


----------



## Blundell (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi Region3,

apologies, but it is going to be too difficult to guarantee getting off work for this date and I would rather let someone else have my place.

regards

Blundell


----------



## Region3 (Sep 18, 2013)

Blundell said:



			Hi Region3,

apologies, but it is going to be too difficult to guarantee getting off work for this date and I would rather let someone else have my place.

regards

Blundell
		
Click to expand...

No worries, it's not a problem at this stage because the place will be filled easily enough.


----------

